# Dubai Apartments to Rent in June 2010



## BaronFox (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi there, I am new to the Forum today. I am moving to Dubai to work in Burj Dubai square in Finance.

1. Can someone tell me how much should i be paying to rent a 1 bed which is near my workplace and is fully furnished and unfurnished. Can i pay quarterly.

I would not like to pay no more than 50K AED a year to include bills etc and its semi furnished. Can I get a place in the Marina?

2. How long will it take if my work hours are 8 - 6pm to get from here.

3. How much is it to lease a respectable car for a month.Or should i buy ?

4. Is there any places where i can buy ex pat home stuff e.g T.V, etc

5. How much is it to send kids to Secondary and Primary Schools do they have to go to American or English Schools , what are the alternatives.

6. Can i save much on 30,000 AED a month which includes accomodation.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,

I have moved this thread to the Dubai section where you are more likely to get answers to your questions.

Veronica


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

BaronFox said:


> Hi there, I am new to the Forum today. I am moving to Dubai to work in Burj Dubai square in Finance.
> 
> 1. Can someone tell me how much should i be paying to rent a 1 bed which is near my workplace and is fully furnished and unfurnished. Can i pay quarterly.
> 
> ...


50K will give you at most a 600sq feet studio in the marina and that is without bills, property tax, etc. I see you have kids.... have you done any research about living cost here? their school only will take anything between 15K and 30K AED per year.
For prices and second hand furniture, try Dubizzle.


----------



## BaronFox (Mar 12, 2010)

*Living Costs in Dubai*



klaus3974 said:


> 50K will give you at most a 600sq feet studio in the marina and that is without bills, property tax, etc. I see you have kids.... have you done any research about living cost here? their school only will take anything between 15K and 30K AED per year.
> For prices and second hand furniture, try Dubizzle.


Thanks Klaus, my kids are likely to stay in England < I was just trying to see what my options were in case i get a pay increase in the next 12 months which is highly probable. I am coming alone.

Would you know how long will it take to drive if i get an apartment in Al Basha to Burj Dubai square in the rush hour traffic.

Yes i did my research on school costs prior to taking the role as it was not part of the package but I may let them come in possibly 2 years time if the economy settles in dubai.
Thanks for your advice mate.


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

BaronFox said:


> Thanks Klaus, my kids are likely to stay in England < I was just trying to see what my options were in case i get a pay increase in the next 12 months which is highly probable. I am coming alone.
> 
> Would you know how long will it take to drive if i get an apartment in Al Basha to Burj Dubai square in the rush hour traffic.
> 
> ...


20 minutes maximum, your communiting is against traffic.
good luck.


----------



## BaronFox (Mar 12, 2010)

*Dubai Apartments to Rent*



klaus3974 said:


> 20 minutes maximum, your communiting is against traffic.
> good luck.



Klaus, I spoke to my friend who has a 19th Floor one bed in JLT said i can have it for 65000 dirham excluding utlities. Is this location better and is the commute time less than Al Basha, he said theres quite a few expats there so I should be okay there.Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

JLT is further away than Al Barsha, how does that work?


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

BaronFox said:


> Klaus, I spoke to my friend who has a 19th Floor one bed in JLT said i can have it for 65000 dirham excluding utlities. Is this location better and is the commute time less than Al Basha, he said theres quite a few expats there so I should be okay there.Thanks


Its 5 minutes further the road. You can also check out Tecom. However, all the places you mentioned are big construction sites (and that is why they are so "cheap"). Before renting, check them out in person and get a feeling of the place.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

BaronFox said:


> Hi there, I am new to the Forum today. I am moving to Dubai to work in Burj Dubai square in Finance.
> 
> 1. Can someone tell me how much should i be paying to rent a 1 bed which is near my workplace and is fully furnished and unfurnished. Can i pay quarterly.
> 
> ...


see answers above.


----------

